# Realtek 8111C....no eth0

## LukynZ

Hi,

I have a new motherboard with this network chip

I compiled a kernel driver r8169. Kernel find 8111C, load driver and set as eth0. But there is no link up in next steps and in the system I have no eth0 only lo....

Do you have any tips what to do? Kernel is 2.6.27-r7 atd I tried realtek drivers too....

----------

## poly_poly-man

ifconfig -a

----------

## bejayel

Did you set up a net.eth0 during the install? Could you also display what is in /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## LukynZ

Thanks

Well it is as eth0. I switch it up and try dhcpcd but it was unable to contact dhcp server and return local ip. I dont know why it is as eth1. About configs a just switch mobo on working system so I think all should be ok

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *bejayel wrote:*   

> Did you set up a net.eth0 during the install? Could you also display what is in /etc/conf.d/net

 dhcp is the default.

so, what exactly does ifconfig -a say after you've run dhcpcd for a while?

----------

## LukynZ

OK everything is working fine now.

ifconfig -a shows eth1 as my r1869 driver (eth0 was misstake in my last post), so after debuging dhcp it shows that netchip is working, but modem is sending data to my old card. So after some search about this and my provider I found that I have to reset my modem = turn off for at least 20s, then it delete the old MAC and set to new one of my netchip (uhm..well..).

Then I searched how to change it to eth0 for default.... Everything is fine now..

Well I have never do this so I take some new skills about it.

Thanks all for your time

----------

